# Saving Gas



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Saw this ad the other day at Chevron I think... It said the US would use 300 million less gallons of gas each year if everyone had properly inflated tires! Come to find out, California made it a law to have your tires properly inflated, supposedly saving 75 million gallons there each year... My real concern, if there is real reason to be concerned is: How many gallons would we save each year And how much tax money, if Cops were not allowed to leave there ****ing cars running every time they go into a store, or have a 2 hr conversation with a buddy on the side of the road, etc, etc...???? Where are those laws?! Sorry for my rant but police have been disgusting me lately!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol well cant fix the cop problem but i believe car manufactures started installing the tire pressure monitors for that very reason and i thought i heard that epa was suppose step in and make it a automotive standard


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't you know, they are exempt from laws......


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

The tire monitors are crap they will go off on a spare if it gets low or all your tires are at same psi but you have to go by what its supposed to be so you get a nice bumpy ride Haha but how many people do you see with big tires or rims Haha like me and lots of others Haha


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well im running 22s but still same size tire as stock jus alot less rubber but it still drop my mpg from 17.5 to 15


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

cops can do as they please and there should be somethin done about things like that


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I get 11.4 mpg Haha


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

well if i was a cop, id probly leave my car runnin too, never know when those dang kids are gona ride by on those atvs again ! :biggrin:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol no cop car is gona follow my brute


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

thats what the cops with the rhinos hidin out want ya to think


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol we dont have them around here, heck our game wardens dont even have atvs


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ours do they try and get us on the creek


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

they do here as well, lol


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Kawi puts tire pressure monitors on their concours 14's haha. They need to have it also that they cant take their cars home with them. More motorcycle cops need to be out there too. That will save lots of gas.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Kawi puts tire pressure monitors on their concours 14's haha. They need to have it also that they cant take their cars home with them. More motorcycle cops need to be out there too. That will save lots of gas.


but will endanger alot more lives. kinda hard to pit a full size truck with a bike :doh:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Got to be a good rider to dodge them trucks haha. I know what yer sayin though. 40 somethin mpg versus like 14mpg? Big savings in the fuel equation.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> Ours do they try and get us on the creek


 
ours do as well,, an it will cost you $246 dollars when there are multiple numbers of them (more than you can out run!!)


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah and what iv been told where we ride they take your bikes on the second time but we avoid going under bridges


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a question about this , hopefully someone can tell me the answer.......

If California made it a law to have your tires properly inflated....who police's this ? Do they have a person running around with a gage checking tire pressure ? There is so many stupid law's out there and more being made every day , and all energy and time that people take to make these law's and all the government bull cr*D involved with them , and in the end....they have no one to enforce it. Time well wasted in my eye's !! The time spent coming up with petty little law's could be spent on other thing's that could actually make a diffrence.

Up here in Ontario i was watching the new's last night and our Government was considering making a law that you are not aloud to smoke in apartment building's....AT ALL.... not even your own apartment , but then they said " no we can't do that , it is to intrusive " . Again , who would enforce it ? Police have better thing's to do Im sure , other then going to a apartment building and telling a dude to put his smoke out , they have movie's to watch in their cars lol. Ya that's right our local cop's have dvd player's in there computer's in the car's so they can watch movie's when nothing is going on !!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

It's not about the enforcing but more as probabal(sp) cause so if they want to pull u over or search ur apartment.

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

byrd said:


> lol we dont have them around here, heck our game wardens dont even have atvs


Thats what I thought too...



bruterider27 said:


> Ours do they try and get us on the creek


Touche...

...they pulled that crap on me a few months back.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Tire pressure low? Smell cig smoke in your apartment? Law enforcement agencies call that probable cause because you're "breaking the law". Any reason at all to pull you over, or enter your apartment and search for anything they want. 

The men who wrote our Constitution are vomiting in their graves.


Everyone raise your right hand, palm out, click your heels together and say "Heil ______" (You fill in the blank)


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

They're probably doing this because the small stuff is easy to fine. The serious crimes they should be focusing on have too many loopholes.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

There doing it because no one stops them. It's sad that Many men fought and died for our freedom and we just sit here and watch it dissipate! Another problem they should fix, if they want to save gas, is the red lights that turn red in every direction until a car approaches! Main through streets should always be green unless a car approaches the other way... Cant stand stopping and going at every other light in the middle of the night when no one is on the road, that would save trillions of gallons of gas and brake pads! I'm gonna start running them! And yea the tire pressure in Cali is monitored by traffic police (the worse species) they have reason to pull you over or they make reason by checking it at the stop! **** really burns me up! I got pulled over the other day for my carpet roll hanging less than a foot over the side of my bed. They said they thought I just got "kicked out my house". Ran my guns, driver lic, concealed weapon lic, insurance, registration, checked my inspection sticker, snooped around my truck and then let me go! But you know why? 

"BECAUSE DRIVING ISNT A RIGHT, ITS A PRIVILEGE!" 

Im getting a flying vehicle asap...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Did they snoop around inside your truck and if so, did they ask permission?


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Yea I told him no, but I had a gun so he had to get it himself and he just looked everywhere while he was in there, there car said swat on the front of it. I'm thinking wow! Swat doing traffic!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm glad to know you told them No. I've known people that just tell them yes because they have nothing to hide. Some people just don't understand.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Since we're ranting about cops....what really burns me is when they pull you over for window tint, but yet their cop cars have darker tint than my truck does.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

LEO's are above the law. Kinda like Mods on other sites. LOL


----------

